# accidental intro to gun sound



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We usually hang around the outskirts of Toronto but today we went west of New Market and as luck would have it 2 hunters showed up on the filed next to us about half the length of a football field away. They brought a 1.5 year old gorgeous black lab a dummy launcher (white dummies) and a shot gun (no live ammo). 
For 10 minutes Sam (and I) watched as the lab retrieved the dummy after the sound of the shot. Not even flinching at the sound of the gun, Sam, suddenly he decided to make beeline in hopes to say hello, and as he approached, the shotgun went off. But as soon as the 2 hunters saw Sam approaching no more shots were fired, just dummies.
To my amazement Sam didn't care much, just wanted to meet the lab, who kept on working...

I apologized as I went over to collect my dog and walked a safe distance away. Later, I realized, these dogs were made for this lifestyle and look good, alive in this environment. I have never seen my dog this alive, tuned or whatever the term is.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Well that's a really positive sign for your dog Datacan. Great to hear he reacted well to the shots. I would hate to hear of a similar outcome as RBD had with his girl. 

As for the engagement of the V in that environment, I agree wholeheartedly. I just got back from a long walk and Astro and Zsa Zsa are getting closer and closer to nailing a Quail on there own. Astro is far more likely to, as he is not as frantic as Zsa Zsa in his searches. He was literally mm's away from nabbing one this morning. He looked so proud of himself and I naturally praised him profusely.   

I am being drawn more and more to a hunting activity of some type with my dogs, even though I have had enough of killing animals from all those years on the farm.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a great way to get him trained! I wish I had a group of guys with trained gun dogs to work with.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I wish I had a group of guys with trained gun dogs to work with.


Linescreamer, they might be out there. Do you have a rod and gun club in your area or a shooting range for skeet shooters?

If so, there are upland bird hunters there.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

This always works-at 10 weeks-u have had your pup for 2 weeks-u work on here sit & whoa-get 6 live quail-lock their wings and toss 1-the pup can do no wrong-most will bring them back-u r just teaching them not 2b afraid of birds-next weekend a freind a 410gu-and 6 more live quail-have your freind n 410 start 100yds behind u-raise your hand throw a bird-drop your hand-freind fires-if pup pays att: 2 shot-throw the bird a couple of times-try again with shot-everytime the pup ignores the shot n stays on bird have your gun buddy move 25yrds closer-try again-all of my bird dogs soon learn the shot means nothing-it's the bird they want-2hours latter you have a dog broke 2 gun n bird-that is the only time you take the pup into the feild after it's been broke 2 bird n gun-good luck


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hope we meet again, so considerate of them to allow us near.
Hunters (father and son team) didn't stay longer than 20 minutes, I took this picture after they left, my dog looking for them.
Properly trained dogs are an excellent source of inspiration for young dogs.

The local Hungarian (yes Hungarian) hunter's club would have preferred me to buy the dog from them.
Regardless, they don't advertise the Vizsla at all, don't even want to breed them unless there is a need in the community. And the waiting period... at least 8 to 9 months, the seniors always pick the good dogs first. Even a pastor is invited to bless the litter ;D (so I've heard)


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

redbirddog said:


> > I wish I had a group of guys with trained gun dogs to work with.
> 
> 
> Linescreamer, they might be out there. Do you have a rod and gun club in your area or a shooting range for skeet shooters?
> ...


There is one about 10 miles away but I don't see many people there. It's something I need to put more time into also. NJ is not a very gun friendly state.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Linescreamer, try living in Australia where pretty much anything semi automatic is a definite no and even for a bolt/pump/side by side or overunder you need to jump through hoops to get a licence. Traffic tickets can stop you! The govt doesn't want us to be armed. Probably a smart thing knowing how aggressive and pugnatious we all are


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

No. In the US that would be a really bad thing! The people who are armed, and I mean really armed are the criminals. The prisons are overflowing and costing us a fortune. We are at the point where criminals are not worried about going to jail. They get out serving less then half of their sentence. Without the right to bear arms our country would be like Egypt is right now.


----------

